# Should I try hand-feeding?



## LovinLife (Feb 17, 2012)

First time mother kicked 4 of her babies out....ate part of one. I was able to save two kits. She still has four of them. Should I leave the four in there? Should I try to give the two back or feed them myself?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd put them back. Some times kits wont let go when momma jumps out of the nest and they get left on the wire. If they die she will eat them to try clean up and not attract preditors.  If you saw her throw them out there may be something wrong with them.  I have sucessfully fed kits(2) with goats milk and a q-tip.


----------



## LovinLife (Feb 17, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I'd put them back. Some times kits wont let go when momma jumps out of the nest and they get left on the wire. If they die she will eat them to try clean up and not attract preditors.  If you saw her throw them out there may be something wrong with them.  I have sucessfully fed kits(2) with goats milk and a q-tip.


I've heard of people putting the kits with the mom only for feeding then taking them back. Does this work?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 17, 2012)

With some. I have one doe that wont take them back if you do that, two that will.  Its her first litter. I'd just but them back and give her a chance to take care of them.


----------



## LovinLife (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok. I will....thank you.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck. I hope they do well.


----------



## LovinLife (Feb 18, 2012)

They all died.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry. First time mothers don't always know what to do.


----------

